# Control cable for Toro



## mstrlucky74 (Jan 22, 2014)

As you guys know from my "First snowblower" thread I am a newbie here. I put together my snowblower and it performed great with 12" + of snow the other day. The one thing that was flipping me out when putting it together was the requirement to keep the control cable arm( the handle that engages the rotors/blades) about a 1/16" off the frame. I could not get this to happen no matter what adjustments I made. It just kept resting against it. I fooled with it for about 45 min. I have the Toro Power clear 418. Thanks


----------



## mstrlucky74 (Jan 22, 2014)

Anyone?? Thx


----------



## fronos4 (Jan 29, 2011)

Would you be able to include a pic? I have the same model, but can't visualize the concern at the moment.


----------



## fronos4 (Jan 29, 2011)

I measured mine and have about a 1/4" gap. As long as the belt engages/disengages the gap isn't that critical, the spring regulates the cable tension so as long as the belt engages and you don't hear the belt slipping (squealing) you should be fine.

Below is a pic of my z-fitting position on the adjuster link:


----------



## mstrlucky74 (Jan 22, 2014)

I'll post a pic tonight


----------



## mstrlucky74 (Jan 22, 2014)

This is what I mean(see pic) the control arm rests against the handle. The blade engages and disengages fine but I can't get that little but of clearance no matter how I try to adjust. Thanks


----------



## fronos4 (Jan 29, 2011)

So my understanding of checking for proper adjustment, is that you'll need to pull on the handle until there is no slack on the cable. When you measure that gap it should be 1/16"-1/8", the control arm will sit on the handle at rest. Looking at the picture, your cable adjustment looks fine. The instructions aren't very clear, it took me some time to understand this procedure. 

The pic below is with the control arm in the "check" position: (mine is about 1/4")


----------



## mstrlucky74 (Jan 22, 2014)

fronos4 said:


> So my understanding of checking for proper adjustment, is that you'll need to pull on the handle until there is no slack on the cable. When you measure that gap it should be 1/16"-1/8", the control arm will sit on the handle at rest. Looking at the picture, your cable adjustment looks fine. The instructions aren't very clear, it took me some time to understand this procedure.
> 
> The pic below is with the control arm in the "check" position: (mine is about 1/4")


thanks....got it


----------



## fjb730 (Feb 20, 2021)

mstrlucky74 said:


> thanks....got it


I've been having the same issue. Just bought the same blower, (2021 model of course), and it's very difficult to understand how to determine where the 1/16" should actually be and at what point to start measuring when you're pulling the handle back! I'm thinking I need to take the belt cover off and look at all the various components to see how it's working and when to adjust it. If you have any tips please pass along! Thanks.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

There is no need to remove the belt cover, unless you break the cable or belt. See your other thread for my reply.


----------



## Toro721er (11 mo ago)

mstrlucky74 said:


> This is what I mean(see pic) the control arm rests against the handle. The blade engages and disengages fine but I can't get that little but of clearance no matter how I try to adjust. Thanks


I have the same issue. I, like you, originally thought that some kind of cable adjustment would cause that 2-3mm gap to appear although I couldn't see how that would be possible.

The real problem is that the *control arm rests against the handle

It rattles (steel on steel)* against the handle when the snowblower is at 'idle' or when you release the control arm when pulling back the snowblower. 

I'm going to wrap the handle with some rubber tape at the point where the control arm rests on it to stop the rattle. Can't believe Toro overlooked something like this.


----------

